# Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum



## Pokerclock (1. April 2013)

*Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

*Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bildquelle:* Eigene

Die folgende Nachricht ist angesichts des Datums leider kein Scherz. Die Nachrichten-Webseite Netzwelt.de hat ohne vorherige Ankündigung ein Teil seines Nutzerforums gesperrt. Zu den betroffenen Unterforen gehören Filesharing, Abofallen und Abmahnungen. Insbesondere der letzte Themenkomplex wurde von Betroffenen sehr oft genutzt. Die aktiven Nutzer des Forums teilten Meinungen aus und entwickelten Vorgehensweisen gegen Abmahnungen. Der Forenbetreiber erklärte, dass die betroffenen Foren zu stark von der redaktionellen Arbeit abweichen würden und das Bild nach außen verzerrten. Verärgerte Nutzer mutmaßten kurz darauf, ob nicht Druck von Anwälten hinter der Sperrung stehen könnte. In einer abschließenden Stellungnahme dementierte die Administration diese Vorwürfe. Es sei kein Geld für die Schließung geflossen. Die Datenbank werde allerdings nicht mehr im Netzwelt.de-Forum verweilen und an die "Interessengemeinschaft gegen den Abmahnwahn" (iGgdaW) übergeben. Dort soll die Datenbank weitergeführt und gepflegt werden. 

Persönliche Stellungnahme:
Die Begründung der Netzwelt-Redaktion ist plausibel, wenngleich sie natürlich nicht von jedermann nachvollziehbar ist. Potenzielle Rechtsberatung in öffentlichen Foren ist für den Foren-Betreiber wie ein Damokles-Schwert, das stets über dem Kopf des Forums verweilt. Die Grenze von der Hilfsbereitschaft zur unerlaubten Rechtsberatung ist mitunter fließend, insbesondere wenn manche User - wohl wegen ihrem beruflichen Umfeld - mit rechtlichen Angelegenheiten vertraut sind. So kann es schnell passieren, dass ein Forum gegen missbräuchliche Abmahnungen plötzlich selbst abgemahnt wird. Die User selbst werden aufgrund ihrer Anonymität kaum zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Der Betreiber wiederum sehr wohl. Ein Blick in das verpflichtend zu führende Impressum genügt.

*Quellen:* siehe Links im Text


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Schade drum, aber wie du schon sagtest. Rechtsberatung im Netz ist immer ein heikles Thema.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Schade, aber was soll man machen. Es ist nunmal ein heikles Thema und kein Betreiber will sich mehr Ärger als gewöhnlich einfangen.


----------



## Research (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Sehr bedauerlich,

vielleicht hätte eine Auslagerung nach ".to" gereicht...

Kein deutscher Server, kein Geltungsbereich deutscher Gesetzte.


----------



## dgcss (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

ob das so einfach mit dem .to ist weiss ich nicht , da das impressum auf eine Deutschen firma verweist. Ich glaub du würdest in DE auch einen dran bekommen wenn du Drogen o.ä. was in DE nunmal verboten und verfolgt wird mit einen DE firmensitz , mit einer .NL Seite Verkaufst , wo es zb wieder Legal ist .. ich denke das hier ganz einfach der Firmensitz das problem ist und nicht die Endung .de


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

einfach arm von netzwelt


----------



## Research (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



dgcss schrieb:


> ob das so einfach mit dem .to ist weiss ich nicht , da das impressum auf eine Deutschen firma verweist. Ich glaub du würdest in DE auch einen dran bekommen wenn du Drogen o.ä. was in DE nunmal verboten und verfolgt wird mit einen DE firmensitz , mit einer .NL Seite Verkaufst , wo es zb wieder Legal ist .. ich denke das hier ganz einfach der Firmensitz das problem ist und nicht die Endung .de


 
Was?
Poker, das würde ich jetzt gerne mal analysiert haben.
Eine .NL Seite, die in NL Marihuana verkauft, aber nen deutschen Firmensitz hat, müsste legal sein.
Edit:
Produktion und Verkauf in NL.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Ich glaube Drogen ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, ihr solltet schon beim Themen bedingten Beispiel bleiben (weil in NL der Drogen Verkauf auch sehr stark reguliert worden ist und in der form auch nicht mehr legal ist).


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Oha, das finde ich auch sehr schade


----------



## Research (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich glaube Drogen ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, ihr solltet schon beim Themen bedingten Beispiel bleiben (weil in NL der Drogen Verkauf auch sehr stark reguliert worden ist und in der form auch nicht mehr legal ist).


 
Bezieht sich auf das Thema da es darum geht unter welche Gerichtsbarkeit es geht .


----------



## godfather22 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Research schrieb:


> Was?
> Poker, das würde ich jetzt gerne mal analysiert haben.
> Eine .NL Seite, die in NL Marihuana verkauft, aber nen deutschen Firmensitz hat, müsste legal sein.
> Edit:
> Produktion und Verkauf in NL.


 
So weit ich weiß darf in NL nicht mal Weed übers Internet verkauft werden. Die Regeln sind da strenger als man denkt. Und eine Menge von dem, was in den Coffeeshops verkauft wird kommt überigens aus DE ^^


----------



## Superwip (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

"illegale Rechtsberatung"

Was bitte?! Wie kann _Beratung_ illegal sein?


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> "illegale Rechtsberatung"
> 
> Was bitte?! Wie kann _Beratung_ illegal sein?


 
Deutsche Gesetzgebung. Rechtsberatungsgesetz

@Godfather: Schrieb ich bereits.


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> "illegale Rechtsberatung"
> 
> Was bitte?! Wie kann _Beratung_ illegal sein?


 

selten so gelacht


----------



## Superwip (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Was für ein Schwachsinn... bei uns gibt es sowas zum Glück nicht... genauso wenig wie die "Störerhaftung" oder Abmahngebühren...


----------



## IJOJOI (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn... bei uns gibt es sowas zum Glück nicht... genauso wenig wie die "Störerhaftung" oder Abmahngebühren...


 
Ja, bei uns ist das um einiges einfacher


----------



## Anchorage (1. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



dgcss schrieb:


> ob das so einfach mit dem .to ist weiss ich nicht , da das impressum auf eine Deutschen firma verweist. Ich glaub du würdest in DE auch einen dran bekommen wenn du Drogen o.ä. was in DE nunmal verboten und verfolgt wird mit einen DE firmensitz , mit einer .NL Seite Verkaufst , wo es zb wieder Legal ist .. ich denke das hier ganz einfach der Firmensitz das problem ist und nicht die Endung .de



Wenn du wüsstest...
was es im Netz alles gibt... die grenze Zwischen Legal und Illegal gibt es bei solchen sachen schon lange nicht mehr.

Aber Rechtsberatung im Netz xD. Wenn ich ne frage stelle die mir mit Rechtlichen sowie Fundierten Grundlagen beantwortet wird ist doch nicht illegal. Oder soll die Bevölkerung dumm bleiben und nur wissen was sie alles nicht darf ?


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Aber Rechtsberatung im Netz xD. Wenn ich ne frage stelle die mir mit Rechtlichen sowie Fundierten Grundlagen beantwortet wird ist doch nicht illegal. Oder soll die Bevölkerung dumm bleiben und nur wissen was sie alles nicht darf ?


 
Doch, ist leider Illegal, weil du keine Garantie hast, ob dir nicht ******** erzählt wird. Ich muss sagen, das Gesetz macht schon Sinn. Rechtsberatungsgesetz


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Ob man blind auf Beratung von "Anonymus" vertrauen will sollte man schon selber wissen. Das gilt selbstverständlich für jede Art von Beratung, nicht nur Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Jep, aber die Menschheit ist einfach zu Blöd sowas zu erkennen. Daher gibt es ja Gesetze.


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Dieses Gesetz ist ein perverses Beispiel für Regulierungswut und Lobbygesteuerte Gesetzgebung.

Gesetze sollen die Menschen nicht vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetz ist ein perverses Beispiel für Regulierungswut und Lobbygesteuerte Gesetzgebung.
> 
> Gesetze sollen die Menschen nicht vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.


 
Alles klar. Dann sollten wir Mord / Selbsmord also nicht per Gesetzgebung verbieten?


----------



## omega™ (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Irgendwo hat das Gesetz schon einen Sinn, ich kann ja auch nicht hergehen und mich selbst zum Experten ernennen und Leuten rechtlichen beistand geben.
BTW: Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz wurde auch schon vor gut 5 Jahren abgelöst durch das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



> Alles klar. Dann sollten wir Mord / Selbsmord also nicht per Gesetzgebung verbieten?


 
Ermordet wird man nicht durch eigene Dummheit und Selbstmord ist nicht verboten. Zumindest nicht hierzulande.



> Irgendwo hat das Gesetz schon einen Sinn, ich kann ja auch nicht hergehen und mich selbst zum Experten ernennen und Leuten rechtlichen beistand geben.


 
Das "Anonymus" nicht unbedingt ein Experte ist sollte jedem klar sein der sich im Internet beraten lässt. Ob nun in Sachen Rechtsberatung oder bei der Anschaffung eines neuen Computers. Wer blind auf soetwas vertraut ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das "Anonymus" nicht unbedingt ein Experte ist sollte jedem klar sein der sich im Internet beraten lässt



Glaub man nicht, die Menschheit ist dumm und davon sollte man bei jeder Überlegung ausgehen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann sollten wir Mord / Selbsmord also nicht per Gesetzgebung verbieten?


Unnützes Wissen: In einigen US Bundesstaaten steht auf Selbstmord bzw den Versuch die Todesstrafe


----------



## Star_KillA (2. April 2013)

War in England lange auch so


----------



## RuhigeHand (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetz ist ein perverses Beispiel für Regulierungswut und Lobbygesteuerte Gesetzgebung.
> 
> Gesetze sollen die Menschen nicht vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.


 
Gesetze sollen das Zusammenleben von Menschen ermöglichen/erleichtern. Einschränkungen wer welche Art der Beratung/Dienstleistung machen darf sind meiner Meinung nach durchaus sinnvoll, wenn ich die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme muss ich mich auf die Qualität verlassen können. Dies ist einfach Verbraucherschutz und hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit "Lobbygesteuerter Gesetzgebung" zutun, ausser die findest die Verbraucherlobby schlecht....


----------



## keinnick (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetz ist ein perverses Beispiel für Regulierungswut und Lobbygesteuerte Gesetzgebung.
> 
> Gesetze sollen die Menschen nicht vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.



Es mag Überregulierung und "unsinnige" Gesetze und Vorschriften geben, dieses Gesetz gehört für mich jedoch nicht dazu. Oder ist die für Ärzte vorgeschriebene Approbation auch Regulierungswut? Falls ja, kann man die ja auch abschaffen aber würdest Du Dich dann freiwillig von jemandem behandeln lassen der einfach nur "Arzt" auf´s Türschild schreibt und von dem Du gar nicht weiß ob er über die nötige Qualifikation verfügt?


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Unnützes Wissen: In einigen US Bundesstaaten steht auf Selbstmord bzw den Versuch die Todesstrafe


 
War mir bewusst, deswegen bin ich ja auf das Beispiel gekommen.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ist eher inkonsistent

Rechtsdienstleistung ist nach dem Gesetz (§ 2) nicht:
* die Erstattung wissenschaftlicher Gutachten,
* die Tätigkeit von Schiedsrichtern, Schlichtungsstellen oder die Mediation,
* die an die Allgemeinheit gerichtete Erörterung von Rechtsfragen in den Medien.

Ausgenommen sind auch Rechtsdienstleistungen für Mitglieder bestimmter Vereinigungen durch die jeweilige Vereinigung (etwa Rechtsberatung durch einen Automobilverein oder eine Gewerkschaft; § 7 RDG). Verbraucherzentralen, bestimmte Behörden, Verbände der freien Wohlfahrtspflege und ähnliche Einrichtungen außergerichtliche Rechtsdienstleistungen erbringen. Z. B. alle Sozialleistungsträger. 

Lediglich innerhalb familiärer, nachbarschaftlicher oder ähnlich enger persönlicher Beziehungen 
ist die Erbringung von unentgeltlichen Rechtdienstleistungen für jedermann erlaubt.

Zitat:
Die auch unter der Geltung des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes in Deutschland fortbestehende starke Reglementierung der Rechtsberatung kritisierte Ulrich Everling - noch unter der Geltung des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes - im Jahr 1990 in einem Gutachten für den Deutschen Juristentag und stellte fest, „dass keiner der von ihm untersuchten Mitgliedsstaaten der EU die Rechtsberatung den Anwälten vorbehält. Nicht einmal die entgeltliche kommerzielle Rechtsbesorgung ist in anderen Staaten vergleichbaren Beschränkungen wie in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland unterworfen. In einigen Staaten gibt es überhaupt keine Zulassungsvoraussetzungen für die berufliche Rechtsberatung. Lediglich die Führung der Berufszeichnung Rechtsanwalt ist an die üblichen Voraussetzungen gebunden. In all diesen Staaten steht es also jedermann frei, auch ohne entsprechende berufliche Vorbildung und Examina juristisch zu beraten.“


----------



## Anchorage (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



keinnick schrieb:


> Es mag Überregulierung und "unsinnige" Gesetze und Vorschriften geben, dieses Gesetz gehört für mich jedoch nicht dazu. Oder ist die für Ärzte vorgeschriebene Approbation auch Regulierungswut? Falls ja, kann man die ja auch abschaffen aber würdest Du Dich dann freiwillig von jemandem behandeln lassen der einfach nur "Arzt" auf´s Türschild schreibt und von dem Du gar nicht weiß ob er über die nötige Qualifikation verfügt?



Naja ich würde mir gerne ein Paar Rezepte schreiben xD


----------



## butter_milch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Wenn jemand anders das ganze weiterführt ist es doch "halbwegs" in Ordnung. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn... bei uns gibt es sowas zum Glück nicht... genauso wenig wie die "Störerhaftung" oder Abmahngebühren...


 

und leider profitieren manche genau von diesem schwachsin


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Wenn ich mir ansehe, was hier teilweise im Forum so an "Tipps" (Rechtsberatung will ich es jetzt nicht nennen ) in rechtlichen Angelegenheiten vergeben werden, würden jedem Juristen die Haare zu berge stehen. Das Verwechseln von Garantie und Gewährleistung ist da noch die harmloseste Sache. Insbesondere wenn es in Richtung Urheberrecht geht, werden die Tipps absurd bis grob falsch und das obwohl eigentlich nur der Gesetzestext wiedergegeben werden müsste. Doch bereits dort tauchen erste Verständnisprobleme auf, da Laien nichts mit den rechtlichen Begriffen anfangen können. Bestes Beispiel Cracks > "Du darfst cracken, wenn du das legal Spiel erworben hast. Du hast ja Eigentum erworben." 

Das RDG hat schon seinen Sinn. Es soll ja nicht nur die Beratenen schützen, sondern auch die Berater, vorausgesetzt natürlich die haben Kenntnis vom RDG. Falschberatungen werden sehr teuer. Nicht umsonst hat jeder Anwalt, Steuerberater oder WP eine sehr teure Versicherung, die Schadensersatzansprüche übernimmt.


----------



## Maikel22 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

Scheiß Nazi-Drecksgesetz. Davor durfte jeder eine Rechtsberatung machen, aber die Nazis wollte den Juden dieses Schlupfloch, wodurch sie den Anwaltberuf trotz Verbot weiter betreiben konnten, verbieten.

Ich dachte ja Nazigesetze wären abgeschafft. Schaut man genauer hin, sind viele noch in Kraft und haben u.a. eine Partei (Justiz) etabliert, wo man kaum durchkommen kann, egal ob man Recht hat oder nicht.


----------



## RuhigeHand (4. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*

@Maikel fühlst du dich verfolgt? Oh Gott ich fahr ja auch auf einer "Nazi"Autobahn, setz dich doch mal etwas differenzierter mit der Materie auseinander und du wirst viele Dinge in deinem Umfeld sehen/nutzen die von "Nazi" Wissenschaftlern, Bauarbeitern, Politikern, etc. erschaffen wurden... Sind die Sachen deswegen schlecht? Ich denke nicht, genauso bei diesem Gesetz, Beispiele warum das so ist wurden ja bereits genannt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Netzwelt.de schließt Abmahnopfer-Forum*



Leandros schrieb:


> Deutsche Gesetzgebung. Rechtsberatungsgesetz


 
Wenn das Gesetz nicht mal von der EU gekippt wird. Schliesslich verhindert es den freien Dienstleistungsverkehr im Rechtsbereich, der nun mal in der EU vorgeschrieben ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn... bei uns gibt es sowas zum Glück nicht... genauso wenig wie die "Störerhaftung" oder Abmahngebühren...


 
und keine GEZ 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Unnützes Wissen: In einigen US Bundesstaaten steht auf Selbstmord bzw den Versuch die Todesstrafe



In Saudi-Arabien und einigen anderen Muslimischen Staaten meines Wissens auch. Immerhin kann man dann sichergehen, dass der Versuch auch klappt


----------

